# Anyone used Brine Inovations



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Saw the effects of the Pluse Disc on a fly and must say I was blown away by the action the device puts on the fly. This is a game changer!! I have no finical interst in the product, by the way.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Don't know what it is so we need a web site or more info :-/


----------



## Samsamoyed (Apr 13, 2013)

> Don't know what it is so we need a web site or more info :-/


It's just another type of wiggle lip, except that this one is a "wavy" disk that goes in front of the fly. From the looks of it, it would make picking the fly up off the water problematic. I've yet to see a wiggle gimmick that doesn't have that drawback.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Sorry but that's not really fly fishing anymore.

One of the skills of fly fishing is presentation, and pawning it off to another device to automate the process is asinine. Might as well soak your flies in gulp juice.


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

You have to retrieve it all the way to the boat.  Painintheass.  I take a different tack and put the wiggle in the back.


Notice that the spinner blades cannot spin on these flies.  The spinner flops back and forth making the fly swim.  No problem with the lift off, either.


The bottom fly is heavily weighted.  I troll it between spots in my kayak.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Those are not flies, mine as well put a mud minnow on the hook with it tipped with shrimp, I'm sure you catch em up.


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

The age old what is or is not a fly. Is a bead a fly? It mimicks an egg perfectly trout eat eggs you're matching the hatch if its what's in the river, but its a plastic bead strung and pegged above a hook. 

I think this is probably a great idea for musky fly fisherman as you fish the fly all the way to the boat and the pickup is null.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Will no be purchasing these. Would throw a spinner bait or lipped crankbait if i wanted the fly to move like that.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Ahh fly fishing purists: the reason many fishermen avoid going anywhere near a fly rod. Seriously, it's fishing! If you want art, pick up a paint brush.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Ahh fly fishing purists: the reason many fishermen avoid going anywhere near a fly rod. Seriously, it's fishing! If you want art, pick up a paint brush.


Who are you to lecture on what the definition of art is? Fly fishing is as much as art form as a man with a paint brush and canvas.

If a bunch of 'purists' comments are what's keeping some people away from fly fishing then good, they don't need to do it because they will never understand it.


----------



## mwk (Jul 3, 2008)

So I can't use gulp juice 
Crap


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm not a purist nor an artist. I fish with a fly rod for 1 very simple reason: I enjoy it. 
I would not enjoy casting those various "flies" and therefore wouldn't use them. If the fish I'm after are holding that deep or require that kind of action to draw a strike, there are other tools better suited to get the job done. 
If someone else wants to fish those flies, or soak their fly in Gulp juice, more power to them. I personally don't see the point.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Have seen this clear disk and while I'm not sure I'd use it, I'd remind all y'all that at any give time in past years that weighted flies (think Clousers), strike indicators (think bobbers for good ol' Southern boys like me, and don't let them droppers off a dry fly fool you, once that dropper goes on the dry becomes a "bobber"), sinking lines, synthetic materials, anti-reverse reels, and even fiberglass & graphite (think no more bamboo) were the igniters of the fire called debate on what is & what ain't fly fishing. 

Toss in today's 6wt rods tossing 8wt lines (are they a 6 or an 8?), flies with multiple hooks (think billfishing world wide), backing down or chasing a fish (think anything big from tarpon to Bluefins & billfish), think tippet record catches (think about those 2 & 4lb catches), and how about not allowing chumming but tossing livies being OK?

There's tons of stuff to worry about nowadays, so I'll stick to watching the weather and the tides for tomorrow, which is when I hope to go toss some Clousers on sinktip lines with a high density graphite stick, with tippets heavy enough not to stress fish on what might or might not be an IGFA legal leader and have an absolute ball if the fish bite and a right damn god time even 
if they don't.   

As to "art form", it damn well could be, but it would be one based on simple physics and the simple undeniable passion we all have for it, young and old, rich and poor, here at home and across the globe. 

Good Fishing & Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

X100 I got nothing to add to dat!!!!!! Well said!!!


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

OK, get a grip
.  
Have you ever seen a fly in salt water?  What about an insect?  Nope, you haven't.  Somehow, In the great scheme of things, crustaceans in salt water grabbed all of the niches occupied by insects in fresh water.  So, we aren't "Fly" fishing in saltwater at all.  We are fishing with lures that mimic fish or crustaceans on a fly rod.  You don't mind using a Gummy Minnow, do you?  So, why not use a spinner?

I wish I could find plastic spinner blades.  I'd use them in place of a metal blade in many instances.
I seldom rig a spinner to spin on my "Flies."  They flop back and forth, imparting motion to my fly.

Would a plastic spinner blade cause knots in your shorts?  I see no difference between them and the front mounted wiggle lips or discs other than my flies are a heck of a lot easier to cast. ;D

When the water gets really cool the wigglingest fly gets bit the most. This year we caught Snook on New Year's day in Levy County along with Trout, Bass, Redfish, Snapper and Ladyfish. All on the same point.


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

If its ok to cast with a graphite rod and stop a fish with a composite drag reel, titanium parts, and spooled with gel spun backing. If its ok to tie a fly with 3D fibers, super hair, mirror flash and epoxy then it does not seem like much of a leap to use a soft plastic twister tail or a plastic lip. Salt water may not be the best environment to limit "fly fishing" to bamboo, feathers, and bucktail. Saltwater fly fishing has already moved too far from the purist vision to put the genie back in the bottle.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I doubt not many _"Purists"_ would consider a Gurgler a fly!

I've been throwing flies at fish for over 40 years...in the end, whether it's fly, spin, plug, troll or whatever...it's still just fishin'.  

Jeez.....just be happy to get time on water.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

> Who are you to lecture on what the definition of art is?


Really? You want to make that argument after judging a lipped fly as "asinine?" I'm fully aware that there are artistic elements to fly fishing. Tying flies is my biggest artistic outlet. My point is that we are talking about fishing, and "fine art" is a better place for douchey judgements and arrogance than an outdoor pastime. 



> If a bunch of 'purists' comments are what's keeping some people away from fly fishing then good, they don't need to do it because they will never understand it.


Now that's asinine! Did you ever stop and think that the more people fly fish, the more ideas may come to light and the sport can advance that much more? If you like those ideas, great! Use them. If not, leave them at the fly shop. 
Since when was it necessary to understand there is more to the fishing element of fly fishing to enjoy it? I get it now, but I certainly didn't when I first picked up a fly rod, and I still loved it. However, if someone else never understands it, so what? It's not hurting you.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Have to love these threads. Like equating the significance of music with the outfit of the musician.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> You have to retrieve it all the way to the boat.  Painintheass.  I take a different tack and put the wiggle in the back.
> 
> 
> Notice that the spinner blades cannot spin on these flies.  The spinner flops back and forth making the fly swim.  No problem with the lift off, either.
> ...



Leave it to a kayaker to come up with these contraptions


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

This is really getting interesting…, :


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

TOMATO....TOEMAHTOE....The fish DO NOT give a rat's AZZ!!!!!!!!!!! Like Net said, JUST FISH!!! do YOUR thing and be happy with it. [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif]


----------

